
AT&T’s purchase of HBO could lead to 20-minute Game of Thrones episodes - lumisota
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/att-suggests-cutting-game-of-thrones-to-20-minutes-for-mobile-devices/
======
nameless912
I'll take "terrible fucking ideas" for 1000, Alex. Seriously, this is beyond
stupid-you can't just completely upend the format of a show to "fit the mobile
experience better". People will do that on their own, and all you'll do is
ruin it for everyone else.

~~~
wand3r
If you cut a 60min show into 20min chunks you get 3x as much content.

If you understand why the above statement is false, you aren't the CEO of
At&t.

